# Need help with spitback



## jprossouw (22/5/15)

So ive got a subtank mini, using the rba base. Problem is I keep on getting juice in my mouth. Im using Japanese organic cotton, 0.8ohm 22watts. Tried upping the watts, same problem. What can I do to stop it?


----------



## stevie g (22/5/15)

use more wick is the go to for spitting issues. You need the wick lying on top of the juice channels and slight prodded in the channels.


----------



## rogue zombie (22/5/15)

I'm no expert, but I would think your juice might be a bit thin. Try some 60VG juice.
Or you're not using enough cotton.

Only reasons I can think of.


----------



## jprossouw (22/5/15)

Thanks guys, im using vapour mountain juice, think its 60/40 vg/pg. Not sure, just guessing. Will try more cotton, hope that will sort it out.


----------



## free3dom (23/5/15)

I'd also recommend you check your coil for hotspots. 

If you are using spaced coils, make sure that it is evenly spaced. 
For compressed coils, make sure that the coils are compressed nice and tight. 

Basically ensure that your coil is heating up evenly from the inside out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/15)

Hi @jprossouw 

Not sure if this will help you but you never know

Obviously 1st prize is to builld your coil and wick it correctly to avoid spitting. I have noticed that if I use spaced coils and I dont wick it right (not sure if its too little or too much wick) then it pops and spits, especially on the first one or two toots. 

But I was speaking to the guys from VapeShop the other day and one of the guys gave me a suggestion. I was mentioning my Atlantis V1 that sometimes spits with the stock 0.5 ohm coils. He suggested i try a longer drip tip. Not an ideal solution but worth a try. The Atlantis drip tip is quite short and wide bore. So something a bit longer may prevent the spitting from reaching your mouth. Not a perfect solution in your case but maybe something to try. 

Hope you get sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (23/5/15)

According to the internetz spitback is caused by too much wick material. I get it too on my ST mini, using a 0.5 ohm spaced coil. I just learned to live with it, though, as it only spits when I fire the coil.


----------



## stevie g (23/5/15)

@Humbolt you would really have to jam a bunch of cotton in the rba to over do it. Ps you still got the ipv mini, how is the paint job?. Mine peeled off completely


----------



## Humbolt (23/5/15)

Just relaying what I've read, mate. Paint job is protected by a wrap. Some minor surface scratches, but nothing major. I saw yours is nearly completely naked.


----------



## jprossouw (23/5/15)

Thanks @Silver ill try the longer drip trip aswell. And play around with amount of wick and see which works best. Its a awesome tank but this spitback is kind of ruining it for me haha


----------



## jprossouw (23/5/15)

I built a .5 ohm spaced coil vaping at 22.5 watts and that seemed to stop the spit back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/15)

jprossouw said:


> I built a .5 ohm spaced coil vaping at 22.5 watts and that seemed to stop the spit back



Great

What did you do different with the wick?


----------



## Humbolt (23/5/15)

jprossouw said:


> I built a .5 ohm spaced coil vaping at 22.5 watts and that seemed to stop the spit back


26g 4 wraps? If so, its the same as mine. And I get spit back. How did you wick it? What juice are you using?


----------



## jprossouw (23/5/15)

@Silver nothing really, did it the same way as always. Im not sure what guage, I bought kangertech pre rolled coils. Its 8 wraps, so I pulled it straight, and did 5 wraps and it came out .5 ohms, so maybe its 28g? Im using vapour mountain juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zister (1/5/16)

Spitback is often created in the time it takes for the coils to heat up. Higher Ohmage coils will take longer and give more spitback. A solution would be to fire the mod for a second till you hear the spitting sound turn into a hissing sound, then inhale...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/5/16)

I love my subbies, make sure u use enough cotton. Even in my dual coil build I didnt get spit backs, coil must heat evenly and I always have my wick coming out the side of rba just a little bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/5/16)

A spaced twisted kanthal build with lots of cotton, no spit back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZoemDoef (1/5/16)

My experience with spitback has been due to not enough cotton. There is a sweetspot between the spitback and to tight to wick properly and I will be damed if I can define the exact point. It is also different between the types of wicking material you use and also the type of coil. Rayon seem to like is a bit tighter than Koh Gen Do.


----------



## BuzzGlo (1/5/16)

Seems people share my theory that spit back comes from a flooding of your wick. turn up the wattage and you should find less spit back. this has worked for me to a point. Once it gets too hot the vape isnt enjoyable anymore. momentary flooding can also be resolved by blowing into the atty while firing this will vaporise the extra liquid and you should be good to go after.


----------

